# Instafreebie Group Giveaway - MARCH 2018 SFF Mega Promo (12 - 18 March 2018)



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm organising an Instafreebie group giveaway for Science Fiction and Fantasy books for the week of *12 - 18 March 2018*. Many people have had great success with offering a free book or short story on Instafreebie, netting several hundred new subscribers.

Sign up to Instafreebie: https://www.instafreebie.com

The promo will be hosted here: http://sffbookbonanza.com/freebooks/

Note: You must send the promo to your subscribers at some point during the promotion period. Not only does this mean that all authors are benefiting from everyone's mailing lists, but it is part of Instafreebie's "you share, we share" policy, which means they'll share to their list (and website) too, giving us all better results.










Sign up here: https://goo.gl/forms/CkdM67VfVCjejaA12

You can also sign up to the Facebook group for more info and future promos: https://www.facebook.com/groups/instafreebiepromos/

Guide to setting up your giveaway properly: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,240995.msg3358522.html#msg3358522

I am also running a"*99c Promo*" a week later.










Sign up here: https://goo.gl/forms/9Y5O52iwArJegXA83

For more Sci-Fi and Fantasy promotions I organise, see here: http://sffbookbonanza.com/authors/

Or join the Facebook group for first dibs:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/sffpromos/


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Just a quick update: we have Instafreebie's support for 12 October (and the following day), when they'll feature it on their website, in their newsletter, and via social media. We will then continue to promote it for the rest of the week, with the final day being 18 October. Ideally we'll stagger newsletter mentions for maximum impact.


----------



## L. L. Fine (Dec 29, 2013)

Do I need to sign in with them?


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

L. L. Fine said:


> Do I need to sign in with them?


You need an account with Instafreebie: https://www.instafreebie.com?invite_code=exGkmiVfUP

To get newsletter signups, you need a Plus account, which normally costs $20/month, but you can get a 30 day free trial to use for this promotion (just make sure you time your signup to the trial to cover the dates of the promo itself). If you don't have a Plus account, you can still give away free books -- you just won't get the emails of people to add to your list.

Once you're signed up, and you've added your book, you'll get a unique link to that book, which you can add to the relevant field in the form.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

What is the name of the font for the text: science fiction, on that image? It's so pretty! I wants it >.<


----------



## TripEllington (Apr 11, 2016)

Signed up today. Looking forward to this one! Any chance of an updated graphic once the dates are for sure finalized?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

batmansero said:


> What is the name of the font for the text: science fiction, on that image? It's so pretty! I wants it >.<


Space Age



TripEllington said:


> Signed up today. Looking forward to this one! Any chance of an updated graphic once the dates are for sure finalized?


The dates are finalised now (12-1, and the graphic has been updated. I'll be making a more fantasy-themed variant, and using both to promote. I'll also be making different size ones, and ones with some book covers included. Join the Facebook group to get these as I make them.


----------



## Jennifer Weiner (Jul 29, 2015)

Dean F. Wilson said:


> Space Age
> 
> The dates are finalised now (12-1, and the graphic has been updated. I'll be making a more fantasy-themed variant, and using both to promote. I'll also be making different size ones, and ones with some book covers included. Join the Facebook group to get these as I make them.


I don't have a book to contribute, but I love things to promote to my 90-something subscriber email list. Contact me via my facebook page (linky in the sigy) and I'll get graphics and details of who all is participating to send a promo out during that time frame.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Jennifer Weiner said:


> I don't have a book to contribute, but I love things to promote to my 90-something subscriber email list. Contact me via my facebook page (linky in the sigy) and I'll get graphics and details of who all is participating to send a promo out during that time frame.


Thanks Jennifer, much appreciated. I'll be in touch


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Signed up. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Cxxxxxxx (May 30, 2015)

Awesome- I've been using the free trial and am going to sign up for paid, after getting about 200 signups for doing virtually nothing.  I'll fill out the form as soon as I get back to my computer.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan. I'm in.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Count me in with Tube Riders: Underground in my sig. Love Instafreebie. Still on my trial month and I've gained 1800 subscribers.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Glad to have you all on board. We're at 24 signups now.

Here's a fantasy variant of the promo graphic:


----------



## JAAndrews (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi! I signed up, but I don't have my book live on Instafreebie yet because it's in KDP Select until the end of this month. I'll get a link then, though. Is that ok? I put a note in the place for the Instafreebie link.


----------



## JAAndrews (Jun 30, 2016)

Dean F. Wilson said:


> Glad to have you all on board. We're at 24 signups now.
> 
> Here's a fantasy variant of the promo graphic:


I love the promo graphics!


----------



## tommy gun (May 3, 2015)

Loving this!
I will try to be ready in time!


----------



## JAAndrews (Jun 30, 2016)

looks like the group is off to a great start!


----------



## Athena Grayson (Apr 4, 2011)

Question - Would you use the free book that is the "reader magnet" for signing up for your list as the Instafreebie giveaway, or a different one? I'd like to grow my list and give InstaFreebie a run, but I don't want to bork things up by not having the flow correct.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

JAAndrews said:


> Hi! I signed up, but I don't have my book live on Instafreebie yet because it's in KDP Select until the end of this month. I'll get a link then, though. Is that ok? I put a note in the place for the Instafreebie link.


That's fine. I'll be contacting the supplied emails to chase up anyone who hasn't provided a link, etc. Or you can send me the link directly. This is one more good reason to join the Facebook group 



Athena Grayson said:


> Question - Would you use the free book that is the "reader magnet" for signing up for your list as the Instafreebie giveaway, or a different one? I'd like to grow my list and give InstaFreebie a run, but I don't want to bork things up by not having the flow correct.


You can use that, or something else -- or both. In the latter case, it means you have two (or more) items to offer on a rotating basis for promos (to avoid reader fatigue). The only way to really know which of your books/stories will attract the most subscribers is to try them out and see what results you get. I'll more than likely run more of these in the future, so if one doesn't work out as well now, you can try another next time.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Since some people are unsure of how to properly set up their giveaway, here is a quick guide with images:

1. Add your book by uploading the .epub file, cover, etc.

2. Select "New Giveaway" (see image).










3. Select "Create advanced giveaway" (see image). [If you can't select this, it means you don't have a Plus account. You need a Plus account (free for first 30 days, $20/month thereafter) to avail of the mailing list opt-in feature. Without this, you can still give away free books, but it largely defeats the purpose of the promo (gaining subscribers).]










4. Leave "No limit to number of copies", "No expiration date", "Sharing", and "Public" all ticked (see image). [These increase your potential downloads/subscribers.]










5. Select "Mailing list opt-in required" (see image). [This is important. If you make it optional, you may get substantially lower subscriber numbers.]










6. Leave "Public (Standard)" selected (see image). [Password protection is only for offering books as ARCs, subscriber bonuses, etc., where you want to limit supply.]










7. Leave all three formats ticked (see image). [The more formats, the wider your readership/subscribership.]










8. All done. Now, copy the link indicated (see image). [Do NOT copy the link in your browser bar, which will just redirect to the Instafreebie homepage for everyone else. This link MUST have the word "free" in it, not "book". It's the link to the giveaway page for that book.]










9. Share away, and participate in some group giveaways like the ones I organise.


----------



## TripEllington (Apr 11, 2016)

Excellent guide! Do you think it would be worthwhile to add a field for Twitter/FB URLs to author profiles/pages so we have a go-to list for sharing/retweeting the week of the event?


----------



## tommy gun (May 3, 2015)

finally created insta account.  Need to figure a few more things out tonight or tomorrow.
I should be good to go with a short I have just uploaded.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

TripEllington said:


> Excellent guide! Do you think it would be worthwhile to add a field for Twitter/FB URLs to author profiles/pages so we have a go-to list for sharing/retweeting the week of the event?


I'll set up promo posts on various social media that people can share, and invite others to do the same on platforms I don't use. This will probably be easier to arrange in the Facebook group.

I'll also set up a new page on my website with a slew of promotional graphics in various shapes and sizes for people to use.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I'm in, but I'm waiting until September 19 to create my Instafreebie account so that I can use my free plus days for this giveaway. Therefore, I'm waiting till then to fill out your form too, as I'm guessing you need the link to my Instafreebie campaign and it will be a pain to match that up later.


----------



## JAAndrews (Jun 30, 2016)

Really well done guide to Instafreebie. Thanks!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Cherise said:


> I'm in, but I'm waiting until September 19 to create my Instafreebie account so that I can use my free plus days for this giveaway. Therefore, I'm waiting till then to fill out your form too, as I'm guessing you need the link to my Instafreebie campaign and it will be a pain to match that up later.


No problem. I'll still be accepting submissions then.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Signed up.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

JAAndrews said:


> Really well done guide to Instafreebie. Thanks!


Thanks! Hope it helps people 



Lisa_Blackwood said:


> Signed up.


Good to have you on board. We're up to 46 sign-ups at the moment.


----------



## KingSweden (Dec 16, 2013)

Id be interested in signing up for this but I don't have an email list for privacy reasons. Is one required to do this promo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

KingSweden said:


> Id be interested in signing up for this but I don't have an email list for privacy reasons. Is one required to do this promo?


You can do it without a list (though you're expected to promote it in other ways, such as social media). The thing is, this promo is largely designed to get you subscribers to your list, so it would somewhat defeat the purpose if you didn't have one. If you just want to give away a freebie though, I'll happily consider it.


----------



## tommy gun (May 3, 2015)

Is there still time to sign up?

KS.  why would you not have a mailing list?  I mean at the least if people liked the books you are putting out how do you let them know the next book is coming out??


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

tomgermann said:


> Is there still time to sign up?


Sure. I'll be closing around the end of this month.


----------



## tommy gun (May 3, 2015)

At almost the 11th hour I am finally done and submitted.

Sometimes I suffer from 'DOPE!'  I just passed this on to another SF group.  There may be a few more add ons.

If standard blurbs have been thought up for this then great!  Otherwise I will do a promo push to my newsletters on tuesday or wednesday.

Thanks Dean!


----------



## JackyGray (Sep 11, 2016)

Dear Dean and all you other smart kboards people,
  Please be gentle with me as I'm a bit of a numpty about all this high tech stuff - back in the day, I used to write idiots' guides for other s/w engineers, but a decade and a half trying to teach maths to less-than-grateful British teens seems to have toasted my one-and-only techie brain-cell.  

  I would dearly love to enter this awesome promo, but first I must do battle with the instafreebie dragon. Trouble is my sword has been captured by the KDPSelect monster and he won't let go until 2nd October. Is that too late? The only other book I could enter isn't free til 20th September. Please let me know which date is best for you.

Cheers
    Jacky  
      xxx
P.S. Stunning graphics for the promo - you don't do cover-design on the qt, by any chance?


----------



## JAAndrews (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm not in an official position to answer you, Jacky, but my own book isn't out of KDP Select until September 28th and they said that was fine. I just signed up and told them I'd get the Instafreebie info to them once my book was available. If you haven't used Instafreebie before, the set up was pretty quick and easy.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

tomgermann said:


> If standard blurbs have been thought up for this then great!


I'll have a variety of promo images, ready-to-go tweets, and so forth on a separate page closer to when the promo is ready to go out.



JackyGray said:


> Please be gentle with me as I'm a bit of a numpty about all this high tech stuff - back in the day, I used to write idiots' guides for other s/w engineers, but a decade and a half trying to teach maths to less-than-grateful British teens seems to have toasted my one-and-only techie brain-cell.


If you have any trouble with getting set up, ask away. I'm happy to help where possible. There's a guide for setting up your freebie earlier in the thread.



JackyGray said:


> I would dearly love to enter this awesome promo, but first I must do battle with the instafreebie dragon. Trouble is my sword has been captured by the KDPSelect monster and he won't let go until 2nd October. Is that too late? The only other book I could enter isn't free til 20th September. Please let me know which date is best for you.


The deadline for submitting will be the end of this month. That said, I don't mind making an exception for a handful of people if they're stuck in KDP Select for an extra day or two. The onus will be on you to get in touch with me then though, as I may forget otherwise.



JackyGray said:


> P.S. Stunning graphics for the promo - you don't do cover-design on the qt, by any chance?


Thanks. There'll be more graphics in different shapes and sizes as we get closer to the date, and new ones for future promos.


----------



## Mjcaan (Aug 22, 2013)

So a book can't be in select for this time frame, correct?  
Thanks,
MJ


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Mjcaan said:


> So a book can't be in select for this time frame, correct?


That's right. It would violate Amazon's T&Cs.



C. Gockel said:


> I'm in.


Great to have you on board


----------



## JackyGray (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for replying, Dean. I'm about to trek to darkest, (flatest) East Anglia for a couple of weeks to try and tame baby lions and panthers (i.e. cat-sit for my sister's 7 cats). 
It's entirely possible I may go dark for that time (I'm fairly sure they're not total Luddites over there, but quite how reliable their internet is ...), so just in case, I'm defo in, but it may take a while for me to get my act together ...
Cheers
    Jacky
    xxx


----------



## edgeofspeech (Apr 9, 2016)

My fiance and I are in. Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

edgeofspeech said:


> My fiance and I are in. Thanks for setting this up!


Wonderful. We now have 79 submissions 

We also have someone working on getting book bloggers involved in plugging the promo.


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Signed up!


----------



## TripEllington (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow, this has grown into something much, much larger than I had ever imagined from when I first signed up. 

Dean, it looks like you've built a great platform for future promos as well!

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm in, I did think about entering two books, but that would be a waste. Let us know when you're doing the next one.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

TripEllington said:


> Wow, this has grown into something much, much larger than I had ever imagined from when I first signed up.
> 
> Dean, it looks like you've built a great platform for future promos as well!


87 and counting. I imagine we can probably get to 100.

We're also looking at book blogger support, and coordinating this with Jason Rice and Instafreebie itself.



TobiasRoote said:


> I'm in, I did think about entering two books, but that would be a waste. Let us know when you're doing the next one.


You can run the second book in the next one. We've already booked for mid-Nov and mid-Dec. More details on those ones once the October one closes for submissions.


----------



## AliceS (Dec 28, 2014)

You can run the second book in the next one. We've already booked for mid-Nov and mid-Dec. More details on those ones once the October one closes for submissions.
[/quote]

Excellent! I might actually be ready for one in Dec. Will you have any other genres? (Maybe mystery?)


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

AliceS said:


> Excellent! I might actually be ready for one in Dec. Will you have any other genres? (Maybe mystery?)


I have no plans for mystery, but someone else is organising one: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1642873622692030/

You can also join the Instafreebie Promos group to see other promos that people are organising: https://www.facebook.com/groups/instafreebiepromos/


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Dean F. Wilson said:


> You can run the second book in the next one. We've already booked for mid-Nov and mid-Dec. More details on those ones once the October one closes for submissions.


Will those also be Science Fiction / Fantasy?


----------



## AliceS (Dec 28, 2014)

Dean F. Wilson said:


> I have no plans for mystery, but someone else is organising one: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1642873622692030/
> 
> You can also join the Instafreebie Promos group to see other promos that people are organising: https://www.facebook.com/groups/instafreebiepromos/


Thanks so much!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Cherise said:


> Will those also be Science Fiction / Fantasy?


Yes. I'll be running monthly Sci-Fi and Fantasy ones.



AliceS said:


> Thanks so much!


You are most welcome


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

Just signed up for this  Will be fun!


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

We should all share this so Instafreebie features this group giveaway. That would really be awesome. I bet we can get them to feature it if this gets big enough


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

dragontucker said:


> We should all share this so Instafreebie features this group giveaway. That would really be awesome. I bet we can get them to feature it if this gets big enough


They already agreed to feature it on 12 October 

That said, yes, we should all share this with our newsletters and social media, and anywhere else of interest. Some of us are working on getting some book bloggers involved.


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

Dean F. Wilson said:


> They already agreed to feature it on 12 October
> 
> That said, yes, we should all share this with our newsletters and social media, and anywhere else of interest. Some of us are working on getting some book bloggers involved.


Wow this is great  I cannot wait to see how this turns out for all of us. Thanks for starting this great giveaway. I am going to share this everywhere I can.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Submissions for this close on 30 September.


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

Dean F. Wilson said:


> Submissions for this close on 30 September.


I sent you a pm. Just want to make sure I correctly submitted. LOL. I am really looking forward to this


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Is it up to more than 200 books yet?


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

dragontucker said:


> I sent you a pm. Just want to make sure I correctly submitted. LOL. I am really looking forward to this


I'll be following up with everyone by email.



Cherise said:


> Is it up to more than 200 books yet?


Getting close to 500 now ... just kidding. We're over 100 though.


----------



## adornoda (Feb 12, 2015)

I just signed up for this, hopefully I'm not too late!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Form closed. I'll be assembling the page and emailing over the next few days.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The October promo goes out this week.

Even if you're not in this one, can you share it?

http://deanfwilson.com/promo/

Can you support the Headtalker campaign?

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/october-instafreebie-sff-promo/

Thanks!


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

Cannot wait to see how this turns out  So far so good. Will see what the next few days bring.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Dean - Got a FB post / Twitter post for us all to share? One email today, and another going out on the 14th.


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

These were the social media links from the email:

Facebook

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784932797974716418Google+

__
https://151540622772%2Fover-100-free-scifi-and-fantasy-books-courtesy-of



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/476255729328483652/

I shared the Facebook one and sent out to my mailing list today. Good luck everybody!


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

I shared on Twitter and will be emailing my list soon  I got an email from Instafreebie today featuring this. Gonna be fun!


----------



## chloegarner (Jul 1, 2016)

Watching this one close.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Signups are now open for the November SFF Mega Promo:

https://goo.gl/forms/lWkrlB6MMcUjegrn1










Updated the original post.


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

Signed up! I also sent a request to join the facebook group. The link I included in the form is going to change because my book comes out Oct 23.  I'll send you the new link here or on Facebook. 

Thanks!


----------



## AlexaGrave (Jun 11, 2015)

Would a short story be OK to submit for this? Or does it need to be a novel? This would be perfect to help promote one of my short stories series. And I have a rather pathetic mailing list - would I still be welcome to participate? Thanks!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

AlexaGrave said:


> Would a short story be OK to submit for this? Or does it need to be a novel? This would be perfect to help promote one of my short stories series. And I have a rather pathetic mailing list - would I still be welcome to participate? Thanks!


Yes, you can submit a short story.

It doesn't matter what size mailing list you have to start with, but if it's very small, then your sharing on social media might be more beneficial. The basic idea is that all participants should work to promote this.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

I've just submitted to your November promo ... I have stuck my book down as Fantasy but it's also sci fi in many respects... modern science but a parallel world and not set in space. Looking forward to it.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Craig Lea Gordon (May 28, 2015)

I've got a post up on Reddit this morning in /r/scifi for the October promo, as they allow self promotion on Saturdays.

https://www.reddit.com/r/scifi/comments/57kbsw/sps_46_free_science_fiction_ebooks/

Could do with some more upvotes for extra visibility if you can spare a minute.


----------



## Megan Crewe (Oct 8, 2015)

I gather from the sign-up instructions that samples are accepted. Did anyone do the October promo with a sample? If so, I'd love to hear from them if they've still seen a boost in subscribers or if it seems people are only interested in grabbing the full stories/books.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Craig Lea Gordon said:


> I've got a post up on Reddit this morning in /r/scifi for the October promo, as they allow self promotion on Saturdays.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/scifi/comments/57kbsw/sps_46_free_science_fiction_ebooks/
> 
> Could do with some more upvotes for extra visibility if you can spare a minute.


Thanks! Voted up 



Megan Crewe said:


> I gather from the sign-up instructions that samples are accepted. Did anyone do the October promo with a sample? If so, I'd love to hear from them if they've still seen a boost in subscribers or if it seems people are only interested in grabbing the full stories/books.


Yes, there were some samples in the October one. I saw one person mention they had ~200 new subscribers a few days ago (and there's still time to go). So, while you likely won't get quite as many subscribers as a full book, you'll probably still get a good few.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

Craig Lea Gordon said:


> I've got a post up on Reddit this morning in /r/scifi for the October promo, as they allow self promotion on Saturdays.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/scifi/comments/57kbsw/sps_46_free_science_fiction_ebooks/
> Could do with some more upvotes for extra visibility if you can spare a minute.


Upvoted.


----------



## SG (May 25, 2016)

Reposted on blog today. Twitter and FB shares will go out in the afternoon  My mailing list reacted well to the news also (as far as I can see from click statistics)

I'm a noob on kboards and this was my first multi-author promo. Am I awed or what? So far, I've gathered 1000+ subscribers and getting a few reviews as well . Never imagined this could happen!

Thank you, Dean. Already signed up a different book for the November promo.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Upvoted you at reddit, best wishes!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

I am also running a "99c Addendum" to this promotion, where we offer 99c books related to the freebies we're giving away.

Apply here: https://goo.gl/forms/eT24vdkzYf2yAKUx1


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Dean F. Wilson said:


> I am also running a "99c Addendum" to this promotion, where we offer 99c books related to the freebies we're giving away.
> 
> Apply here: https://goo.gl/forms/eT24vdkzYf2yAKUx1


What cover link do you want, Dean? Imgur or something like that?


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Abderian said:


> What cover link do you want, Dean? Imgur or something like that?


Any image host, or a link to your cover on your website, etc.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Here's the fantasy variant of the November promo graphic:


----------



## AlexaGrave (Jun 11, 2015)

I just submitted the form with my Instafreebie link! It'll be interesting to see the results of this. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The November promo page is up:

http://deanfwilson.com/promo/

Please support the Headtalker campaign:

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/november-sff-mega-promo/


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Lookin' good. I joined the headtalker campaign. Kudos on your hard work.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay, I've signed up and I have joined the HeadTalker. 

You only need one more HeadTalker supporter.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

There will be an accompanying 99c promo with November's Instafreebie promo. The page is now live:

http://deanfwilson.com/99c-books/


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Drat. I seem to have missed the boat on this one


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

archaeoroutes said:


> Drat. I seem to have missed the boat on this one


There's another one in December. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfY9EwXXvYsYhIQxWsorWxxu2M6dgKV_UuX0ky5mx66lhqDzg/viewform?c=0&w=1


----------



## Megan Crewe (Oct 8, 2015)

Just wanted to report for anyone else considering trying this with a sample--I'm really pleased with how it's gone for me so far. Even though there are tons of other books on offer, most of them full length, my sample has gotten over 200 downloads thanks specifically to this promo. Yay!


----------



## SG (May 25, 2016)

Megan Crewe said:


> Just wanted to report for anyone else considering trying this with a sample--I'm really pleased with how it's gone for me so far. Even though there are tons of other books on offer, most of them full length, my sample has gotten over 200 downloads thanks specifically to this promo. Yay!


Thanks for that information, it's good to know that 

Update: My newsletter went out today.


----------



## jaglionpress (Oct 5, 2016)

Agreed-I only have a sample chapter in the promo, but it's gotten me something like 450+ subscribers to my mailing list, and possibly a couple of sales. The two hours or so of labor to set up the giveaway on instafreebie, schedule a blog post and an email blast and a couple of additional hours to set up "welcome wagon" emails to the new subscribers at intervals of 5-7 days, are well worth it.

My post: https://jaglionpress.com/2016/11/14/free-books-stories-and-sample-chapters-on-instafreebie/


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The December SFF Mega Promo (12-18 Dec) is open for submissions until the end of this month:

https://goo.gl/forms/p0Nl9Z3WaEaVYCSG3

The accompanying 99c promo is also open for submissions:

https://goo.gl/forms/f7QoKoE0HDjprA5w2


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

Submitted for the December promo. Thanks for setting this up, Dean.

Nick


----------



## Jackson Lear (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks Dean! I had great success the last time with your instafreebie promo!


----------



## Robert Fluegel (Nov 8, 2012)

I signed up as well.  Thanks for putting this up Dean.


----------



## RobScottNorton (Feb 17, 2015)

I've signed up. Thank you, it was just the kind of thing I was looking for.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The page for December is now live. I've moved it to a new site, SFF Book Bonanza, which will be hosting any future promos I do:

http://sffbookbonanza.com/freebooks/

There are over 120 books listed.

If you want to help support the authors involved, add your social media support via Headtalker:

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/december-sff-mega-promo/

Thanks!

Signups for January will be coming soon.


----------



## Robert Fluegel (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks great Dean!  I've already tweeted to my 1400 followers and will be spreading it wide as it gets closer.  Thanks for all your work.


----------



## SG (May 25, 2016)

Supported on HeadTalker. Looking forward to the promo.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

January promo now open for submissions:

Free Books (Instafreebie): https://goo.gl/forms/KnM4gTRSSEGfLc2C2

99c Books: https://goo.gl/forms/gIuf5xtdgpehiDze2


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Signed up for both!


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

Deans promos are great! Thanks Dean.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll sign up to the free one when I get onto a sensible computer later. Tempted by the 99c one too but my mailing list peps are wide and get pissed off if I give them Amazon only things.


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

Signed up!


----------



## Robert Fluegel (Nov 8, 2012)

Over 200 downloads this weekend before the December promo even started!


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Finally signed up! ;-)

Thanks.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The December promo is happening as we speak. Even if you're not in this one, please support your fellow authors with a tweet, update, post, etc. To make it easy for you, you can even just retweet/share the ones I've set up here:




__ https://www.facebook.com/bookbonanzasff/posts/1683327095313054




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805199279426064385
Google+


__
https://154007212707%2Fa-whopping-120-free-scifi-and-fantasy-books-in



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/476255729329271027/

It is also greatly appreciated if you can upvote these posts on Reddit:

https://www.reddit.com/r/FreeEBOOKS/comments/5hykud/many_formats_dec_sff_mega_promo_over_120_free/

https://www.reddit.com/r/scifi/comments/5hm4vh/sps_december_sff_book_bonanza_including_58_free/

https://www.reddit.com/r/ebookdeals/comments/5i8lx5/kindle_over_45_scifi_fantasy_books_for_99c_1218/

While the promo "officially" runs until 18 Dec, the page will remain live for the entire month, and some of us will continue to plug it throughout that time.


----------



## jaglionpress (Oct 5, 2016)

Put up my wordpress post on the 12th: https://jaglionpress.com/2016/12/12/free-sff-books-on-instafreebie

I hope the slightly jokey language is okay. 

My list had about 550 people going into the weekend before the giveaway, and I saw a fairly major bounce over the course of the weekend. My email promo went out to 644 people on the 12th, using very similar verbiage to the wordpress post above. It achieved a 45.2% open rate, a 19.5% click rate, and 12 unsubscribes. Opens and clicks are about average for my list to-date, unsubscribes maybe on the high side of average.

My impression of the number of claims on this short story vs the sample chapter I submitted to Dean's last promo: very close over the course of the promotion. I might have seen a stronger "pre-promotion" boost last time when the giveaway page went live for testing, but the pre-promotion boost on this one was nothing to sneeze at either.

My list is now around 799 subscribers, might go as high as 850 before the next Instafreebie giveaway I've committed to kicks in.

Once again, many thanks to Dean for hosting all of us.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

For those curious, the December results thread is here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/instafreebiepromos/permalink/1241651972582306/


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Submissions will be closing for Jan's promo in a few days time, so make sure to submit something soon if you want to participate


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The page for the January promo is now live: http://sffbookbonanza.com/freebooks/

Signups are now open for February:

SFF Mega Promo: https://goo.gl/forms/qEdPuiyH2ZhghZpG2

SFF 99c Promo: https://goo.gl/forms/atG1nxv7Rp3imnUF2


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

I joined the thunderclap and my email anout Jan went out yesterday.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Great work, M T! 

If anyone would like to help support the January promo, here are some social media options:

Headtalker




__ https://www.facebook.com/deanfwilson/posts/1217195961704873




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816888205358301184
Google+


__
https://155424964497%2Fover-135-free-scifi-and-fantasy-books-courtesy-of



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/476255729329692402/

Thanks for your help!


----------



## wingsandwords (Nov 1, 2016)

I went ahead and supported the headtalker and pinterest posts, planning on organizing the twitter and tumblr later in the week to space things out, mailing list going out tomorrow 

Super exciting!


----------



## Robert Fluegel (Nov 8, 2012)

Dean, I will be sending to me list on the 14th.  Thanks as always for putting these together.


----------



## CraigAPriceJr (Feb 27, 2016)

Awesome stuff. I signed up for both. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Robert Fluegel (Nov 8, 2012)

Robert Fluegel said:


> Dean, I will be sending to me list on the 14th. Thanks as always for putting these together.


Not sure why I answered in dwarvish, but you get the point.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who participate in the Jan promo. Results thread here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/instafreebiepromos/permalink/1269157796498390/


----------



## truc (Apr 2, 2015)

Dean F. Wilson said:


> The page for the January promo is now live: http://sffbookbonanza.com/freebooks/
> 
> Signups are now open for February:
> 
> ...


Hey Dean,

Can noobs with no mailing list (yet) join in this giveaway? Of course I'd share this down the line with my followers when I actually have some. I'd like to offer a free story to build a list before publishing my first book.

Thanks!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

truc said:


> Can noobs with no mailing list (yet) join in this giveaway? Of course I'd share this down the line with my followers when I actually have some. I'd like to offer a free story to build a list before publishing my first book.


You can join, but you're expected to share everywhere else you can (i.e. social media, etc.)


----------



## Eugene Kirk (Oct 21, 2016)

Dean F. Wilson said:


> You can join, but you're expected to share everywhere else you can (i.e. social media, etc.)


Hi Dean,

I assume it's too late to get in for Feb. I have a SF book. Is so, do you have one running in March?


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Eugene Kirk said:


> I assume it's too late to get in for Feb. I have a SF book. Is so, do you have one running in March?


Too late for Feb, but I'll be sharing the Mar form soon. You're welcome to join that one 

The Feb page is live now: http://sffbookbonanza.com/freebooks/

Add your support to our Headtalker: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/february-sff-mega-promo/

Thanks!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The forms for the March promo are now open.

Instafreebie books: https://goo.gl/forms/lnrn4dZHoSW2ndEo2

99c books: https://goo.gl/forms/kEpqtFN1XZ1Kspwd2


----------



## AlexaGrave (Jun 11, 2015)

Dean F. Wilson said:


> The forms for the March promo are now open.
> 
> Instafreebie books: https://goo.gl/forms/lnrn4dZHoSW2ndEo2
> 
> 99c books: https://goo.gl/forms/kEpqtFN1XZ1Kspwd2


When are the sign-ups to join due? I used my free month for November, so I need to time paying for a month just right this time! And thanks again for running these!


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

AlexaGrave said:


> When are the sign-ups to join due? I used my free month for November, so I need to time paying for a month just right this time! And thanks again for running these!


End of the month.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

There's only a few days left to join the March promo, so make sure to get in fast!


----------



## Matthew Eliot (May 4, 2015)

Singed up! It's my first time. Thank you, Dean, for organising this!


----------



## AlexaGrave (Jun 11, 2015)

Just submitted the forms for both the Free Giveaway and the 99 cent promo!

Thanks again for running this, Dean.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The March promo is currently running.

The forms for the April promo are now open.

Instafreebie Books: https://goo.gl/forms/cS6K5rWyjAAlUtBb2

99c Books: https://goo.gl/forms/C8fK8AJ4NAgMlenA2


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The April promo page is now live:

http://sffbookbonanza.com/freebooks/

May signups coming in the next week or so.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

May signups now open:

Instafreebie: https://goo.gl/forms/LFzF4SIQh1HUIBuz1

99c: https://goo.gl/forms/3dF4WOX3rY9aHzkX2

Deadline: 30 April


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Umm, sorry to ask this, are you planning to organize a 99c promo event in June?


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

The July promo is just around the corner. Deadline in a few days.

Free Books (Instafreebie): https://goo.gl/forms/oK5SwOmR0huWnOJ63

99c Books: [URL=https://goo]https://goo.gl/forms/85wUlEhG2RoVXeTC2[/url]


----------



## skylarker1 (Aug 21, 2016)

I signed up with the Amazon link to the book that will be at $0.99 - but wonder if it might be better to list the Pronoun book page, which has links to the book on all the major book retailer sites. Are we sticking only to Amazon?


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

skylarker1 said:


> I signed up with the Amazon link to the book that will be at $0.99 - but wonder if it might be better to list the Pronoun book page, which has links to the book on all the major book retailer sites. Are we sticking only to Amazon?


Amazon-only. I may open this to wide in the future.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Updated original post with August promo details. I'll leave the form open an extra few days.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

December promo forms. Free to enter.

Free Books (Instafreebie): https://goo.gl/forms/ORJ4ftJhr58vY1Nx1

99c Books: https://goo.gl/forms/DSuYKELTrEqkgNP42


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Dean F. Wilson said:


> December promo forms. Free to enter.
> 
> Free Books (Instafreebie): https://goo.gl/forms/ORJ4ftJhr58vY1Nx1
> 
> 99c Books: https://goo.gl/forms/DSuYKELTrEqkgNP42


I never heard back about this? Did my book not make it? I submitted and got back verification. But haven't seen anything about the promo.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Herefortheride said:


> I never heard back about this? Did my book not make it? I submitted and got back verification. But haven't seen anything about the promo.


Hey, sorry. I don't check Kboards as often as I should. You should have gotten an email with the launch info. It's rare that I reject a book.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

March 2018 promo is open for submissions:

Free Books (Instafreebie): https://goo.gl/forms/CkdM67VfVCjejaA12

99c Books: https://goo.gl/forms/9Y5O52iwArJegXA83

-

I sometimes forget to post these here, so the best place to find them is here:

http://sffbookbonanza.com/authors/

Or in the Facebook group:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/sffpromos/


----------

